# 2008 Demo 8 II



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

I've gotten into racing so I need a race bike. My team is sponsored by specialized, so I get a really good deal on the 08 demo 8. It comes specd with a fox 40. I noticed specialized doesn't really have a downhill team. Anyone with experience racing on the demo 8? what did you think? It's a big investment ($4000), could it be better spent? I'd like to hear reasons based on fact or experience rather than personal opinions...

edit: I could also get a Giant Glory DH for about the same price. Thoughts?


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

its a nice bike and certainly fast - ive heard its hard to get used to but when you do its great - they definatly arent as good for pure racing as a v10 or a dhr or a sunday but they are a nice bike


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

As i race too, i can tell you one thing .. in my local area in 2004 or 2005 i cant remember exactly .. well the year the demo 8 version cames out, everybody was racing them at the beginnig of the season .. at the end of it .. its funny everybody was selling them .. it is not strickly a Race bike and this is why if you are realy into the sport you dont want to spend your money on this bike, i'm not saying its a bad bike but certainly if you can have the choice between a glory or a demo, ill go with the glory... BUT the glory on the other hand, i would give him a shave job and remove 2 or 3 thing to put the weight down around 40 lbs, which is where supposly the bike is at the best... but defintly go for the Glory over the Demo, if you want to give you a chance to win something .... hope it help you !

-Frank


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

i race a demo 8 and so do alot of pepole i know and they are sweet..i won the oregon 19-29 expert class state championship so i'd say in my experience it rides great, and that is a really good deal and if you don't like it you could easily sell it for more and buy something else. maybe try the Demo 7........oh yeah they have changed alot since 04-05


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

For fast ball to the wall riding the Demo 8 would be a great option, it will take anything you throw at it. DH racing with wide open sections, straight rock gardens and wide tables and or drops it will shred on. It's just a little "much" to handle is my only complaint.

Demo 7 is my personal favorite for all around freeride ripping. 
I never came close to bottoming my Demo 8 in Whistler, I wish I would have had a Demo 7up there just cause it's a little more flickable.
Tight singletrack turns, jumps and most drops I'ds much rather take the 7 on.
I'm looking at buying a Demo 7 soon.

Depends on your terrain, ride them both if you can, and decide from there.
Make sure you get your right size.

http://ocfreeriders/blogspot.com


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

The new demos have a really slack head angle compared to most DH bikes and some people find it difficult. A lot of guys are reducing their forks to 7 inches to compensate and lovin' it. Other than that, it is a great bike and much lighter than the glory.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

I use my demo for everything...literally everything. XC stuff ( with a 36 tooth ring) and then racing with a 38. 

With the Pro Pedal all the way its great. I weighed mine in at 39.85 lbs, which is 6 lbs heavier than my friends Enduro pro. 

Are there faster bikes? Yes, but hell this things get me down literally everything....at least on the rooty and rock New England landscape.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you will fly down the hill on whatever you get. Bump up to A's man.


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

Man... I need to sell my car... :madman:









What do you guys think? Medium frame fits me well? I am 1.7m tall (short i mean...) :thumbsup:


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

pcbsdusr said:


> Man... I need to sell my car... :madman:


I don't think women like riding on handlebars. Maybe you could impress her by showing her how the suspension moves in and out. :lol:


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

nadinno78 said:


> I don't think women like riding on handlebars. Maybe you could impress her by showing her how the suspension moves in and out. :lol:


Nah, already did that. That's why i'd have to sell the car this time. Last bike i bought we had to postpone the bathroom restyling... :thumbsup:


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

nadinno78 said:


> I think you will fly down the hill on whatever you get. Bump up to A's man.


Everyone I talk to with either a demo or a glory says they have the best bike ever. I'm problably gonna go with the demo, and then maybe I will bump up to a's. It would be fun to go to nationals. by the way, who are you?


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am the slow a$$ with the D9. Your thread sounded a little too familiar. We discussed this on the lift last weekend. When I checked your profile, I realized who you were.


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you'd be pleased with either of your two choices. If its all out racing your up for maybe the Sunday or Intense M3/M6 would suit you better. I personally ride a Demo 8 and yes it is a little slacked out but after the initial few runs on it I found myself getting used to it and definately hitting corners faster then I did on my 05 Demo. Regardless of whatever bike you end up choosing I'm sure it'll work out nice for you. True DH bikes these days are awesome and so many manufactures out there are making quality bikes and they're all fun to ride. 

Maybe its time for Decline, Dirt, or MB Action to have a shootout of 6 or 7 DH bikes and see how they fair???????????????

On a side note: If you do go with the Demo definately consider upgrading the shock to a Double Barrel. Best money I spent on my bike fer sure! This shock works perfect for the with the FSR suspension. Anyway, good luck and have fun with whatever you choose.

Picture of my demo 8 weighing in at 42lbs and 2oz.


----------

